# Looking for fishing rod ideas....



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2020)

For the peeps who fish here, how do you secure your fishing rods in the bed of your truck?
I'm looking for ideas that wont take up much room and I'm tired of just tossing em in the bed to rattle around.


----------



## Maverick (May 11, 2020)

I used to use something very similar to this but rotated downward. You can make it any configuration you want to and it is fairly inexpensive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 11, 2020)

Tell the wife you need a new boat to put them in and then you'll never have to take them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 12, 2020)

I guess I pamper mine a little more than I should - they ride in front seat with me broken down, in the socks and in their tube. My fly rods are sissies!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 16, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> For the peeps who fish here, how do you secure your fishing rods in the bed of your truck?
> I'm looking for ideas that wont take up much room and I'm tired of just tossing em in the bed to rattle around.



surf rod and long bamboo are wrapped in part of an old comforter and slid into a 3" PVC pipe with screw fittings on both ends. PVC is bunged to the ladder-rack for transport.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (May 17, 2020)

I have a very strict protocol that if my expensive rods cant handle bouncing around in my boat, truck bed, etc then maybe they really aren't that well built... 

I buy things to use them, and they should be able to handle my abuse. Just my 2 pennies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2020)

Ok, so I found this foam rack on Amazon. I'm going to attach it somehow to the bed liner. I gotta make it removable too.

link

Reactions: Like 3


----------

